# The Box'O'Truth



## arnisandyz (May 12, 2006)

http://www.theboxotruth.com/

Checkout this non-scientific study of ballistics using water jugs and drywall. Not sure of how conclusive the data is, but it sure looks like they have fun blowing water jugs up!


----------



## KenpoTex (May 12, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> http://www.theboxotruth.com/
> 
> Checkout this non-scientific study of ballistics using water jugs and drywall. Not sure of how conclusive the data is, *but it sure looks like they have fun blowing water jugs up!*


Don't it though?


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 12, 2006)

Check out the Myth Busters.

They did a recent episode about firearms and penetration into water. 

Lots of things did not turn out as some would expect.


----------



## Grenadier (May 12, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Check out the Myth Busters.
> 
> They did a recent episode about firearms and penetration into water.
> 
> Lots of things did not turn out as some would expect.


 
I was especially glad they did that one episode.  Hopefully, they can do some more, so that people won't cling to the fallacies that Hollywood perpetrates.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 13, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> I was especially glad they did that one episode. Hopefully, they can do some more, so that people won't cling to the fallacies that Hollywood perpetrates.



Yes I agree!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 13, 2006)

"Drywall walls are concealment, not cover." - The Box of Truth

I got this off their site. Good reminder that most indoor walls are no protection - even against 22LR rounds.


----------



## bydand (May 13, 2006)

Cool Site.  Used to do this kind of stuff all the time.  If anybody wants to try something a bit different though, try mixing up a big batch of corn starch with enough water to make a thin watery paste and shoot that.  It forms a "liquid" that when pressure is applied turns to a solid for a split-second.  You can tell you have the right consisticy when you are mixing up the goop when you can pour it freely, but when you smack the top of the mix it dosen't splatter or splash.   take that to the range, remix, shoot with anything.  Fun stuff.


----------



## 9mm+p+ (May 13, 2006)

We had a box like that we'd slide pine shelves in, never even thought of doing sheet rock.  One thing it answers well is that the dollar plus I paid per round for the Extreme Shocks was largely wasted which I kind of suspected at the time.  I have some blue tip Glaser's in 45 ACP but don't carry them.  I know in animal testing they are far faster to incapacitate than any conventional round but they're too expensive to buy in shooting quanities for me at least and as I mellow in my old age the explosive effect on soft tissue is disturbing.  Up until a couple of years ago there'd been no street shooting involving them in major calibers that hadn't been fatal.  I haven't checked lately.  Not all rounds end up in the bad guys and not even every bad guy cops have to fire on do they wish to have to kill, but stop.   This mellowing with old age irritates me.  
On the practical side here in a fairly rural area at least a bit more penetration is a good thing at times.  Conventional bullet technology and calibers are so much better the past several years we're kind of, sort of in an  almost there close to an ideal police carry weapon at least until phasers are practical.


----------



## Lisa (May 13, 2006)

Anything that blows up when shot at would be a lot of fun


----------



## KenpoTex (May 14, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Anything that blows up when shot at would be a lot of fun


Lisa, you're too cool to be a Canadian, you need to move down here so you can blow stuff up with all manner of firearms.


----------



## Lisa (May 14, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Lisa, you're too cool to be a Canadian, you need to move down here so you can blow stuff up with all manner of firearms.



Unfortunately the only one who has made it to Missouri is my husband.  He was there for the Bianchi Cup in Columbia many years ago.

Thanks so much for the compliment.  All the Canadians I know are pretty cool.  I just spent Mother's Day at an Air Rifle Match shot a personal best too!  Whoot! (My apologies for the thread gank


----------

